# Phrag. Grouville



## KateL (Jan 21, 2020)

This silly (first bloom) Phrag. refuses to drop its flowers like its flaskmates.


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 21, 2020)

I love that particular pink colour and shape of Grouville flowers. Wonderful. Nice to see somebody else growing Grouville too!


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2020)

Lovely shade of soft pink. I'd like to have a
division of this Phrag. if I knew where to find
one. Any ideas?


----------



## KateL (Jan 22, 2020)

abax said:


> Lovely shade of soft pink. I'd like to have a
> division of this Phrag. if I knew where to find
> one. Any ideas?


Hi Abax,
This is from a flask I got from Chuck Acker in June of 2017, it had 4N parents. They are all blooming very nice soft pinks, very consistent color. This one just held three flowers on its first flowering, which seemed unusual. This is a first bloom, so nothing to divide here yet, but I’ll bet there are lots of other nice ones there! Best of luck.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 22, 2020)

kate, that is a super flower and much better than the average Grouville.
DaVID


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 23, 2020)

Woodstream had these last year. I am not sure if they are still available but it's worth looking into.


----------



## KateL (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes, you’re right. I think they still had some really nice ones on their most recent list. I’m too far away to ever get to their nursery, but I daydream over the lists and occasionally splurge!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------

